# The One thing no one plans to store!



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

I have read so many articles on what you'll need WTSHTF, most concentrate on things like water, food, bullets etc. But the one thing you and yours will need desperately is Love and Compassion. 

With out love and compassion you survival will be nothing more than that survival, and to survive with out love in your life for all people and things is time waisted. 

I've come to this conclusion one day getting fatigued with the ranch and the though crossed my mind.... what if I went to live in the city? What would be different? 

The difference is most people in the cities are devoid of love and compassion, there hollow eyes, and their striving to live in the squalor that is the epitome of life today in the "WORLD".

I'm doing all I can you make my life about love and compassion, its the lost key in all of this. 

Some things to do to get you on your way.

Forgive everyone who ever did you wrong

Forgive yourself 

Give all people and animals you meet love and compassion. It will feel strange at first but with a little practice you'll learn to love being a lover.


Peace and Love
rl]


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Never stored the stuff. I just use it all I can. There's always more available.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Never stored the stuff. I just use it all I can. There's always more available.


Way to go! :2thumb:


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Never stored the stuff. I just use it all I can. There's always more available.


There always more, only if those that have prepared have love and compassion. Most of the ones I know do.


----------



## mysticmind (Sep 23, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Never stored the stuff. I just use it all I can. There's always more available.


thank you for that.:congrat:


----------



## natural (Sep 23, 2010)

great advice! could not have said it better
As if bullets, freeze drieds foods can sustain life alone.... suffering is not suffering when there is love around 

------------------
oasisv.com


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Natural, respectfully, I could not disagree more. No matter how much love is present, when a loved one is screaming from unremitting cancer pain -- THAT is suffering. When a loved one is badly mangled in an accident and is screeching in unbearable agony -- THAT is suffering. If you are watching your loved ones shivering in the cold and dark, starving -- THAT is suffering. You'd be hard pressed to convince me that the loved ones victimized by the likes of Stalin, Mao, Hitler, Pol Pot, Idi Amin...ObaMao????.......God.......the list is endless --didn't suffer.

In my humble opinion, prepping is not about the warm and fuzzy. The evangelists with the mansions, Lear Jets, Rolls Royces, thousand dollar suits and the five hundred dollar haricuts can go to hell. Prepping, if you are to survive, is all about reality. Love has it's place and it might hold the family together, but death will be king to all of those who don't prep with the real world in mind.

Sorry if I sound so hard, but..............


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with horseman. Well put.


----------



## fobhomestead (Aug 12, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Prepping, if you are to survive, is all about reality. Love has it's place and it might hold the family together, but death will be king to all of those who don't prep with the real world in mind.
> 
> Sorry if I sound so hard, but..............


I appreciate what you are saying, horology, but I do tend to lean towards Horseman's viewpoint. Love and Compassion ARE missing in a lot of the cities and "communities". My new neighbor told me, "You cant just move up here and think it is going to be easy... it's a HRAD life out here". Well, I would rather have that hard life of actually living than be stuck where I was on "easy street" and be dead inside. So, yes, Love and compassion (for life, imho) is important to have for the nature of surviving (otherwise, we would just be walking zombies like the rest of the world), but actual prepping for survival when :shtf: is a pragmatic, realistic approach to caring for yourself and those within your circle, and planning ahead. 
I am fairly compassionate, and it shows in my prepping... I have a headcount of my neighbors and I know who is elderly and who can do what (just by watching them and talking to them) and I do plan on having enough for my family, but extra "just in case"... because that is just the way I am. If I cannot supply a little extra for the 3 elderly people in my community? Sorry, my family is first because that is my responsibility.. my children come first. All the compassion in the world would not make me starve out my children in order to "share the love... and food".

Besides, I was gonna say the 1 thing nobody plans to store (that they forget about) is toilet paper.  You're NOT getting my tp!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

How do you store love and compassion?

I'm sorry, but that concept to me is silly and makes no sense. Love you feel and either express or don't express, same as compassion. You don't store that.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I hear ya Dan*



horology said:


> I have read so many articles on what you'll need WTSHTF, most concentrate on things like water, food, bullets etc. But the one thing you and yours will need desperately is Love and Compassion.
> 
> With out love and compassion you survival will be nothing more than that survival, and to survive with out love in your life for all people and things is time waisted.
> 
> ...


But I gotta say you lost me with the love all people and animals you meet... I eat animals, I hunt them I kill them ( with respect and compassion) I even thank the animals spirit for allowing me to live by taking it's life... and In my life I've seen a lot of scum bags that just flat needed killin..

I love my friends and family... after that yawl are on your on...

I also love my AK !! and several other lumps of metal and wood...

I don't get or get into the love all the animals thing...if you do, then good on you!! I'm glad you do.. just not my bag... back straps frying in the skillet with the eggs ...now that I can love!!


----------

